# My First Time Ever, I went to the jail....Michael's killer



## Marty (Oct 22, 2009)

The inmates are running the asylum and that’s the truth.

The more I find out about our justice system, the more I am amazed at how it continues to protect the criminals and so quickly forgets about the victims and the trail of destruction caused by them. I have worked for years now trying to help other families who suffer a situation like we do and trying to get things changed but this is one reason why sometimes I throw my hands up in the air in frustration.

In our State, a law was passed back in the 80’s that entitles being a good prisoner would equal what I call “brownie points” towards good behavior. Good behavior points equal days off their sentence. The advantage of being a career criminal is learning how to work the system. Michael’s killer is an expert on working the system to the tune of… get this: 37 days off of his sentence a month….(and we all know there is no 37 days in a month). He has managed to earn a ton of brownie points cutting days, weeks, months, and yes years off of his time, and now he will be released from jail before Christmas. We still do not know exactly why he was never sent to the State Prison.

Forty-eight hours ago the phone rang at the crack of dawn by someone who keeps tabs on the goings on at the jail. He wanted to know if I knew what was going on there this time. In the past we have been notified of all sorts of insane things that go on there that would make any law abiding tax payer hit the roof, but this time it involved the animal that killed my son.

It seems that Michael's killer has been allowed to enjoy life while incarcerated and I have a big problem with that. It’s been going on for a long time and we only just found out because it only recently hit the news. The jail has a band! How nice for the inmates; and he is a member of that band who gets to sing and play his guitar. However I got very upset when I found out that this jail house band is allowed out of jail to entertain at public local functions such as the county fair, festivals, churches and nursing homes so yes, I have a huge problem with that and I want it stopped. If I had a loved one in a nursing home I certainly would not want a 2 time killer serenading him! Seems to me this piece of trash is supposed to be in jail because he is a career criminal and is a dangerous person. I was absolutely floored when I learned that he is allowed to leave the confines of the jail to go out into the public and entertain.

I thought when someone was in jail or prison they should do some kind of work, labor, make license plates, pick up trash, do something to atone for their sins, but this is not the case as I found out and this crack-head is having a great time.

I was so distraught I had one heck of a meltdown, became physically sick for hours. Then I got mad. I think I called every government agency in the State; just wait till Hus gets the phone bill. I spoke to the probation department, the parole office, the District Attorney’s office, The County Commissioners, the Attorney General’s office, and Michael’s Attorney’s office raising cane and demanding something be done and they all agreed but had no answers for me. But guess what is the bottom line here? Your local sheriff can do anything they want to. NOBODY is over the Sheriff, no place, no where, no how. NOBODY. That’s because a Sheriff is an elected official by the people and only the people can get him out of office; and to do that, you have to wait until the next election which is not soon.

I think the Sheriff is so out of line in the way he runs his jail it is shocking it sickens me. He wasn’t there (I was told he comes and goes) after I waited for him to show up for two days, and he doesn’t take appointments according to his secretary, (she’s very nice) but I was able to speak to the Deputy in charge of the inmates for all the good that it didn’t do, but I had to try.

I did try, Michael my love.

Don’t get me wrong; there are a lot of wonderful cops and deputies that my boys are friends with who are good guys and they do a lot of good and make great busts; but again, I think this case the Sheriff is out of line in allowing this band to perform outside the jail in public, especially when the public is not aware that a murderer is part of their band. Once again I don’t want your pity or sympathy; I just want you to know how our justice system can fail the victim.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2009)

People make mistakes but people do deserve a chance.

I realize it was your son, and nothing and nobody can bring him back. But if you dont start to heal yourself the rest of your family is going to suffer even more, they should be your priority right now. I can bet MIchael isnt up there cheering you on, yet I bet he is wishing you to move on and be happy and celabrate the life he did have. He may be physically gone but he is there with you everyday.

As for the system, I wont go there. I have studied the system and that is where my job is.


----------



## Marty (Oct 22, 2009)

_People make mistakes but people do deserve a chance. _

Some people do Ashley, but not this one.....he has killed twice, and attempted to murder two other times, plus leaves a list of felonies a mile long. Just how many chances should he have? He is dangerous. This is not something that heals and goes away, but yes we do try to move on everyday best we can and we do celebrate Michael's life. All I can say to you is that I hope no one every hurts your child in any way shape or form, ever.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2009)

Granted nobody has tried to harm my child in that way, however I did have a strange man that tried taking my child, I have some what of an idea whats like.

That said, the prison system is lacking, good days..........not I dont feel that is a bad thing. THey are lacking the proper health care the inmates need. They cant get help in the system and they are not going to get better if they are locked up, key thrown away and treated as scum.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Marty...I feel your frustration!




The justice system sucks, and it isn't fair for those of us who live lawfull, moral lives. My aunt was married to a man who after their divorce, he decided that he wanted to start a life of crime. He kept going to jail, and each time his crimes would get worse and worse. Finally, he ended up on America's Most Wanted because he was an accomplice to a kidnapping where the victim ended up with his throat slit (the guy did survive). He only spent a couple of years in prison for that, and he is out amongst us now living back in Ohio. He did apparently meet a woman, and he settled down where he isn't in trouble anymore, but he said it himself...he had it easier in jail, than out of it. He didn't know how to function in society and did crimes so that he could go back. It's sick! And then of course, my sister-in-law murdered her 3 year old daughter and tried to kill her 6 month old (he was revived twice), just because she didn't want the responsibility of being a mother anymore. She pled insanity, and got sentences to almost 10 years in an institution where she later bragged that she had "physical relationships" with other inmates and staff members, and got caught with meth while in there. She too is out and amongst us now. It's sickening and I will NEVER have anything to do with her!

When I worked at the local Jr. High school, we had students who had to spend a week or two in Juvenile Hall. When they came back, they would brag to their friends about how much fun they had. What happened to the days when going to jail was a bad thing??? And now that they've had a taste of the "wonderful life", they have no fear of going there later in their lives.



Now inmates have grand holiday meals, get to watch movies, play sports, give each other tattoos, lift weights and earn money working. And guess who's paying for all of that!?! Tell me, why is it that an inmate who is in prison for a serious crime is earning money and given wonderful meals 3 times a day, when we have homeless and unemployed people suffering? I totally believe that if inmates were sentenced to a solitary life in their cell with krummy food, no games, tv's, sports, or other luxery items, then maybe people would be a whole lot less inclined to wanting to go back a second time!

Ashley, I agree that people make mistakes but they should have to pay for those mistakes. They shouldn't be "living the life" during their punishment. If it was your daughter or a beloved family member of yours who was a victim, would you be okay with the fact that the person responsible was having a jolly ol' time instead of carrying out a just punishment?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2009)

do you really think its that great in there???? Honestly?? If so maybe I should send a few people I know to talk to you, they will tell you what its really like in there. Yes they do those things...........can they? NO If they get caught there is harsh punishment.

They dont know how to function in society because they let them out and do nothing to teach them what the world is like, yet expect them to thrive and be ok.


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 22, 2009)

This idiot has had his chance to be a productive citizen and obviously has no desire to be anything but a criminal. In some states, the three strikes law would keep him locked up for life.

The fact that he is a trustee and out entertaining is horrible. I am glad I do not live in a state where they allow murderers loose to "entertain" the public. He is having himself a good ol' time in jail and that is no punishment at all. He should be locked up with no chance to even go out of the jail unless it is to court for the duration of his sentence.

I believe in second chances but this loser has had a lot more than a second chance to change and made no effort.

Mary


----------



## minih (Oct 22, 2009)

Ditto Mary's sentiments above. Marty I am so sorry you are having to go thru this and the pain I know it brings. <<hugs>>


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 22, 2009)

Ashley said:


> do you really think its that great in there???? Honestly?? If so maybe I should send a few people I know to talk to you, they will tell you what its really like in there. Yes they do those things...........can they? NO If they get caught there is harsh punishment.


Well, considering that I hung out with mostly gang members during my high school years (the 90's) and know "several" people who have been in prison for all sorts of crimes ranging from petty crimes to murder, I know for a fact that prisoners in California have it really easy in prison. And by the sounds of it, California isn't the only one. I'm sorry, but the older I'm getting, the more I realize that people know what's wrong and right. If you choose to do something wrong, then you deserve to pay the consequences of your actions. And depending on the crime, I don't feel that you should be released out into society to do it again. It's a proven fact that most criminals who do major crimes, have a history of going to jail/prison. If they were as hard on them now days as they used to be, then who would actually want to go back?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont think anybody wants to go back, but they dont know how to function " out here" so they do go back. If society prepaired them to live in the real world and function normal it would be easier for them to stay out.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG, Ashley! This is sooooo not the thread to be on if you want to defend the penal system!! I can tell that you are a compassionate and caring person, but I find your comments on this thread inappapropriate and distasteful *in this context*. Even though Marty clearly isn't asking for pity or sympathy here, please show her at least a little support. And as for how "bad" things are "in there", maybe the inmates should have thought of that before they committed and re-committed their crimes!

Marty, I don't blame you one bit for your frustration and anger!! There was a piece on the news tonight about some inmates in a jail in Louisiana who get to go and compete in rodeo! This one guy, who is a double murderer and spending 88 years in jail, said he feels "free" when he makes the 8 seconds on a horse or a bull. FREE! Oh, good for him!! I wonder how FREE his victims' families feel.... EVER. And another guy who plays guitar and entertains folks at fairs, festivals and the like, and gets PAID! I forget where they said "a portion of the proceeds" goes, but I wondered if he got to keep the other portion. Stuff like that just makes my blood boil!!! My heart really goes out to you and your family, Marty.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I dont think anybody wants to go back, but they dont know how to function " out here" so they do go back. If society prepaired them to live in the real world and function normal it would be easier for them to stay out.



Why is it society's fault that these abnormal people haven't figured out how to function?

Sorry......but I totally understand Marty's pain and frustration over this.

I lost my older brother because of two "unfortunates". They were both sentenced for "Life" and were each out in less than 8 years on GOOD BEHAVIOR. They got a second chance and one of them went off and raped a young girl. Lord knows what else he did, but never got caught over.

Interestingly, people in this state finally got tired of the hand-holding and got serious about sentencing by the time the poor girl was viciously raped and the guy got put away for 25 years WITHOUT a parole possibility. And you know who got to make a statement to the judge at the man's sentencing.......and had to relive the H*ll all over again???

Yeah.....they get a second chance, but their victims don't, so please don't feel sorry for the social deviants.

I'm so sorry Marty.......didn't mean to get so carried away.......

Off my soap box and you can flame away.......Good night.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 23, 2009)

I dont feel sorry for those who do wrong and belong there( I know a few that I think belong there and arnt). By society I mean he halfway houses. We pay for them, they are supposed to train and prepair these people to live in society again and they dont. So why are we paying for them? You cant expect a prisoner to come out after x amount of time and know how to function. after a year in prison there is alot of change.

I think the best prison is the tent citys in the middle of the deserts. I think there are certian offenders that should be sent to them for life( sex offenders and child crimes).

that said, I dont feel I am defending the system, however I think people are to quick to say its all bad.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty, I can't even begin to put into words how sorry I am that the system is failing your family and other victims. I come to this from a different perspective, but a totally sympathetic one. My brother--my one and only brother who I love dearly--spent several years in a maximum security prison. For years he broke the law, and for years my family did everything possible to keep him out of prison. I honestly think he got away with it for so long that he thought he would never be punished. He spent many nights in the county jail and always joked (to my crying mother nonetheless) that the jailers were his buddies and were happy to see him again. It wasn't until he was one of the state's ten most wanted that he actually got "hard time." While his crimes weren't violent, I know they caused hardship for many people (his own family included) and in the wrong circumstances could have ended in violence.

What was his reaction to several years in jail? To this day he refers to it as "three hots and a cot." Yes, he watched new releases in jail, ate very well, wore designer shoes and had a TV in his cell. I know he even had visits from girls. He was sent to solitary confinement twice for fighting and still got out very early. When he got out, he honestly thought it was worse having to work at Burger King (because of his record) than it was in jail. After years of working out and fighting in prison, he was well prepared when he joined the UFC. He told me that he wished dealing drugs was legal, because there was nothing else he wanted to do, and he'd learned a lot of ways to improve his business while he was in jail. I was disappointed in the system in a very different way--they didn't rehabilitate my brother, they made him a _better_ criminal. I know that as a victim the system's failure is much more personal to you, but I can tell you that they're not doing the criminals any favors by coddling them either. I hope your complaints give the sheriff and the prison officials a new perspective on their current policies.

(On a side note, it was time, small town politics, and his first child that finally made my brother want to be a better member of society. He still talks about prison like it was summer camp though.)


----------



## Marty (Oct 23, 2009)

Again and again I don't want your pity and you don't have to support my views. Its ok and I am for those that feel I am sour grapes you may be right and you can just click out of this thread. I'm just venting. This is not a petty thief, a shoplifter who made a mistake. This is a major criminal who shot his father in the head, tried to kill others in the past, and then of course my son. I am very compassionate, not as cold as you'd like to think so yes I do believe that usually everyone deserves another chance, but not this killer in particular who is a danger to my community that I love and would like to be protected.

They said this was a ministry, they are singing for God, if that makes a difference. My response was Michael played guitar and sang for God too, but he doesn't have a voice on earth anymore, what about him? So easy to forget about Michael and his suffering, and fighting to live for hours I might add. My main point is that he is way too dangerous to be set loose in public for entertainment is ridiculous and come to find out, the sheriff's department told no one that some of these particular band members pose a threat to them should they flee. The Sheriff's department admitted to me there have been a few times, not many, when they perform with only a chaperon, or perhaps the Chaplin and not a even a guard. This is wrong in my opinion. Venting, just venting. I need some sleep obviously.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 23, 2009)

Once a killer always a killer. Prisons seem to be doing a whole lot of nothing. And IMO if they are rewarding inmates for no reason. They were the ones who chose their lives and did what they did. They just need to suck it up and deal with it. No questions asked they did and thats it end of story. It just seems fitting that they be punished for what they did. There's no reason why they should be rewarded for anything....

Marty, I feel for you. I hate that you had to hear about this guy being rewarded for what he has done. Its a load of BS.


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty I agree with all you have said , That piece of trash should be locked in a cage for the rest of his life. Is there something I can write, a letter to someone , anything at all to support you? I would be happy to do it . That man was put in jail as a punishment for the horrible things he has done, not to play a guitar , or have outtings. I agree that people in nursing homes should NOT be entertained by murderers. Murderers belong in small cages or to be exicuted. Does the nursing home even know what they have done? I have no respect for people that murder other people, there is only one thing to do with theses beasts .. euithanize them. How long has he been enjoying his jail time anyway? Can a patition be made and signed about the refusal of his release? Call your local news team , and tell them that in a few months a murderer will be set free in the area to murder again. Post signs in the town where he will be set free with his photo , and saying he is a murderer. I have not an ounce of sympathy for people that rape, kill, cheat ,and steal . They are not sorry , and "they made a mistake " does not work with me .I am sorry that along with the pain of loosing your son , you have to feel the hurt , anger and frustration that this "beast" is living a carefree life without remorse, punishment, or accountability. I am 100 % on your side and supporting you, and your feelings. I wish our system had a backbone, it is true our system has failed us over and over again, the only time it does not fail us is when there is an exicution. and dont give me that " but thats killing too "saga" YEA , Its killing 1 to save countless others that the animal will kill when he is set free. Killers seldom only kill one person, they enjoy killing,raping, it gives them control and power they do it until they get caught , and then they do it again when they get out of jail.

I am very, very sorry, and I can feel your pain through your frustration , its not fair, and it makes me sick too , the thought of one more murderer running loose on the streets looking for another victom , possibly a child walking home from school. if this was a drunk driving case , same goes , he will do it again without a doubt.

again I am sorry Marty,

Krissy


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 23, 2009)

DITTO MARTY!!!!!

Jail is JAIL not a country club. It is for PUNISHMENT and perhaps rehabilitation( which is a joke because most of these "scum" are repeat offenders, don't want to do honest work for an honest dollar, etc)

My father worked for our local prison system in Philadelphia. When I was really little the prisoners got wonderful Thanksgiving Turkey dinners, when my family couldn't afford it.

There was riot at Holmesburg prison once that started because the BRAND NEW POOL TABLE, got a small tear on the green felt and it didn't get replaced right away. A worker was KILLED, faces were slashed with home made weapons. My Dad was there and saw it all as he was stuck there trying to keep everything operating, refrigeration, air conditioning(which by the way MY family didn't have!).

Prisoners have the rights! We honest people have to fight for what is right.

Marty, is this sheriff an elected official? If so I would campaign hard for someone else, to vote him out.

These scumbag a-holes know how to work the system, and the system is too stupid to see it. What the heck is the matter with this world?

I used to wear rose color glasses, be against the death penalty etc, but I GREW UP!

I personally RESENT the nice things that the scum have in jail. I RESENT MY TAXES paying for it! I resent my money keeping killers ALIVE. Spend the money on cancer research or something worth while and you won't hear me complain.

Every day, my Dad would tell me how the prisoners would DESTROY prison property, RIP OUT toilets and water fountains, doors off hinges etc again and again. All they knew was to destroy things, property, lives etc. I think that the prisoners should have been made to cr-p in a bucket for a week and maybe they might stop ripping out toilets

PEOPLE!!! You PAY BIG TIME for college for your kids when prisoners get college educations FREE in jail!.

WHAT Is wrong whith this picture??!!!!

I could go on and on, a nerve was hit.

Marty has got on with her life remarkably well considering such a tremendous loss.. I support her 100%.

Hugs Marty!!

Robin


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2009)

> OMG, Ashley! This is sooooo not the thread to be on if you want to defend the penal system!! I can tell that you are a compassionate and caring person, but I find your comments on this thread inappapropriate and distasteful in this context. Even though Marty clearly isn't asking for pity or sympathy here, please show her at least a little support. And as for how "bad" things are "in there", maybe the inmates should have thought of that before they committed and re-committed their crimes!


I so agree and am kinda taken aback myself. Murderers imo do not deserve a second chance to repeat their crime. And no they should not be allowed in bands and getting to go out in the community.

Marty my heart breaks for you having to endure not only the loss of your son but knowing that this monster is getting to enjoy himself.

Kay


----------



## Barbie (Oct 23, 2009)

What ever happened to "3 strikes and you're out". Marty, he should never see the outside of prison - NEVER!!!!

Sorry you're going through this for sure.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## anoki (Oct 23, 2009)

3 strikes...why are they allowed a second chance!!!!

We also lost a family member to someone who got their 'second chance'....try explaining to the victim's family about WHY the a-hole was out in society in the first place. Believe me, that pain and anger never really goes away, sure it gets buried a bit deeper, but it's always there......

Marty, I'm soo sorry to hear what you are going through....the jerk (and believe me, I'd use a much stronger word there if I could) who murdered my Aunt has been in jail since....has never applied for parole-though he's been up for it a few times, and looks like he doesn't want to leave unless they kick him out.....

~kathryn


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty,

Forgive me if I am repeating anyone as I hit reply immediately after I read your (first) post (and that is so not like me as I usually read everyone's contribution). I don't know where you live, but, if you are willing to do _anything_ about this problem (I agree with you completely, jail and prison is punishment, not "happy fun time"), call your local news, heck, call the Today Show! You might even get this national attention. Call all of your local, state, and national news organizations to EMBARRASS THE PANTS OFF of this Sheriff, jail, etc.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashley said:


> THey are lacking the proper health care the inmates need. They cant get help in the system and they are not going to get better if they are locked up, key thrown away and treated as scum.


Well ashely that is cause most of them are scum.. it is prison they should not get better health care and better access to it then a huge percentage of law abiding citizens, they should not have access to a wonderful gym cable tv and 3 meals a day it is stupid how many families do you know that can not afford 3 meals a day and cable?

The whole system is totally and competley broke wanting to work in the system does not change that fact that even those who are honest and on the up and up and have worked in the system for years realize how totally broke it is only those gaining something from the corruptness seem to think all is fine... Not saying don't work there Ashley I am just telling you.. for your own safety and sanity.. better go in with your eyes wide open

It is something they "like" and continues to be a status symbol for many repeat offenders- yes there are those there that should not be like the mentally ill- drug addicts (well some anyway) young kids who just get a much better education in there for crime then they would in Juvie.... drugs are as easily available in jail as on the streets- the system simply does not work period.

Marty I am sorry I wish I had words for you I want to tell you to try and let it go and get some peace however I know you and that is not going to happen cause you are not just thinking of yourself but of others as well. So my next suggestion is find a reporter someone you trust someone who is good and give them the info- who you safely talked to for good info on what was going on and let them hopefully go do a story and expose what is going on there


----------



## Marty (Oct 23, 2009)

I was allowed to video this at the jail but I had to scale it way down due to time or it would not load

temporarily changing the link


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty your interview you are one woman with will power I would have had a very hard time controlling myself.

Go to the nursing homes- go the people hiring this band for the fairs go where they play and let them know who exacty is singing to there patients, to children and families at the fair and everywhere else. Go to your community and explain what is going on I am sure many would be outraged to know who is singing for their mothers- fathers and grandparents

Obviously this guy your nto going to get anywhere with he just wants to appease you so you leave them alone so go around him


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey girlfriend, big hugs to Dan, Jerry too. Its hard to believe that this B.S. is still going on with a killer that destoyed so many lives.

Can we have the email or physical address of the local papers in your area. Letters to the Editor....can we bombard them w/our thoughts and let them know the names of the nursing homes and churches they visit. Let EVERYONE know that this ELECTED official strolls down the street w/killers,rapists,crack heads happily carrying their Gibson Guitars and microphones....I doubt they are shackled or have the word Killer written across their jumpsuits!! THIS IS INSANE!! These killers have nothing to loose if they escape!! Oh, Im sorry, they would not get their cable, 3 squares, medical treatment, housing, toothbrushes, soap......Every PERSON in your area needs to know what is going on and that it potentially will affect everyone!!

Bill O'Rielly ( I know alot of people dont care for some things he says ) Patriots and Pinheads: At the end of his show he mentions idiots just like the sheriff...PINHEAD...its just the kind of thing he hates...just like the rest of us. Lets get this sheriffs name out there!!

Nancy Grace?

If the story gets rolling locally perhaps other bigger media would get on the " band wagon " The public should know that they are supporting these Killers that are allowed to rodeo, play the guitar and who knows what else!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder if these audiences would enjoy the show as much if his crimes were on the programs in detail...


----------



## StellaLenoir (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty, I am so sorry. This sucks and is wrong on so many levels! I agree that a convicted killer should not be able to 'entertain' anyone!

Some criminals can change, perhaps they learned from their mistake and can serve their time and move on. But they need to *serve* their time, not, enjoy their time, or entertain their time, or go to collage in their time, or work out their time. They need to serve it by working IN prison.

Those that are repeat offenders in the case of violent crimes, need to be kept in prison or put to death. Prison for violent repeat offenders should not be a "nice" place.


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 23, 2009)

Annabellarose said:


> Marty,
> Forgive me if I am repeating anyone as I hit reply immediately after I read your (first) post (and that is so not like me as I usually read everyone's contribution). I don't know where you live, but, if you are willing to do _anything_ about this problem (I agree with you completely, jail and prison is punishment, not "happy fun time"), call your local news, heck, call the Today Show! You might even get this national attention. Call all of your local, state, and national news organizations to EMBARRASS THE PANTS OFF of this Sheriff, jail, etc.


Great idea!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty do you have a prison in your area? Just curious why he is in a jail. Jail and prison are very different and maybe that is some of the controversy here. Jails are more laxed and normally only ment for short stays, and non major crimes.

Lisa- I am pretty away of the system, how it works. Yes it is corrupt at times and depending who is running the system. But its not all that way. I have my eyes open, im not dumb despite what many think.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty, what about calling a news station and letting them know that "Violent offenders" are being allowed to leave the jail or prison and playing in a band where children and old people can be hurt. In addition, he could walk away at a fair or other crouded gathering. Make sure you stay calm and give lots of info. Maybe write down everything so you don't say later "oh, I should have said..."It may help. If they do a story the jail will have to justify themselves to the public.


----------



## Davie (Oct 23, 2009)

The day that Alcatraz was closed was the day our penal system went to H***l in a handbasket. My brother and I are both adopted. My brother had been a 2 time convicted felon--burglary and I'm the one that sent him back for what I thought would be 3 times your out--but there had been too much time between the convictions to make that stick. He has emotional and physical problem (born with alcohol syndrome) -- I won't go there or justify his action. He is still my brother and I love him but I was the one who sent him back to prision the last time.

He was better off in prision--3 meals a day, access to health care, taught a trade. Yes he was in State Prision, got out on parole--found a job, reporting to his parole officer--doing thing right when he found out he could not work out of state--went back to prision to serve out his term--came up for parole and said no "I don't know all the rules to play by so I'll just do my time." The last time he was in medium security. He was a late teen on his first conviction and his last was in his late 40's. He had been a law abiding citizen for almost 20 years--at least as far as I knew. He lived in a rural area near my parents all of his adult life. The community were he lives knows about his past as well as the locale sherriff--they still accept him and is now a cook for one of the locale restaurants.

I've been on both sides of this situation and I will be the first to tell you--you do the crime you do the time--no time off for good behavior, no luxuries--TVs, computer, cigarettes, etc. I'd also be the first one to say that chain gangs should still be out there working to repair our roads, clean up our parks and work hard labor out in the fields that are now done by illegal immigrants. I'd love to see my tax dollars do some good when keeping a person behind bars--out cleaning up ditches with mounted guards all around and shotguns ready to use.

Anyone who is convicted of a violent crime should never see the light of day especially those involved in the taking of a life or the abduction and harming of our children.

Is our penal system a joke--a RESOUNDING YOU BET YOUR **S IT IS!!!. Is our Justice system crupt--NOT ALWAYS but cruption does exist and if you believe it doesn't you have your head in the sand.

Another good example that I've been on both side of--DHS. When I was first divorced and needed help to put food on the table went to apply for foodstamps--very honest about my needs had a plan in place to get off them as soon as possible--just needing a hand up not a hand out. Got $400 dollars a month for 3 months then stamps got smaller and smaller until nonexistent. I tried to work within the system--until one lady said I can tell you how to work the system--not have to work and I get XXX a month--I don't have to work. You wonder why our society is in such bad shape.

After watch OPRAH the other day on how other people live in other countires -- DENMARK is sure looking good at this point--Government taxes are high, mom's get a year off for maternity leave, if you loose your job the Government will retrain you and support you for up to 4 years, they even leave their babies out in strollers in front of their house to take naps without worry of them being abducted or harmed. Crime is almost unheard off. Sweden has been name the country with the happiest people.

Marty, you continue your fight to keep that killer in jail and behind bars. Start petitions to get the County Sherriff fired or re-called. Let people know that he is letting hardened criminals out without adequate security. Their scheduled outings are a matter of public record--get it and keep it in the public's eye.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 23, 2009)

I feel murderers and scum like this have sold their soul to the devil and the devil does their bidding and protects them to do his dirty work So many times I have seen liers and cheats get away with stuff time after time. Evil people steal, hurt and kill people all the time and just go on living killing and hurting.

In my heart I feel that when their time eventially comes it will be a blazing trip to you know where. They will get what is coming to them. We can pray that true punishment comes to people that have lived their lives for evil purposes.


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh I am sooo glad 99.9% of you feel the same way as I do, and wrote earlier ... Fry the F%*çers in jail, so we have room for the next batch. No mercy for these people, we need more exicutions. Go to your news team , channel 2 news in the bay area would listen to you , also 7 on your side , but those are all California Bay Area TV stations. Can you make signs to post all over the place with his photo? petitions..? we would all sign for you. I think we all support you Marty . This is an outrage .again I am so sorry for the pain and frustration you are feeling. my sister was attacked in San francisco, she lost all her front teeth , and had a crushed maxile and mandable , she was never the same after the attack. It was a bum that attacked her, homeless, he got .60 cents from her , he was cleaned up , and had a new suit on for the hiering... he spent 1 month in jail... club med for him... my sister was never the same. 2 years of surgury, and a lifetime of fear. His name is Zach , and he has red hair , and he is a bum living on the streets of San Francisco.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty, I feel for you deeply and I agree 100%. Jail and prison should be a PUNISHMENT, not a resort!! Many years ago, I worked on a construction crew on a federal prison here. They have a lovely huge library with a 2 story ceiling, a music room, tv, a nice cafeteria that has one entire wall of glass windows so they can see the desert and wildlife outside. This was back in the early 80's and I was APPALLED. I wasn't living that good!

And this 'good behavior' crap has been going on a long time- it's not just in your area. The big thing is that 'prisoners have rights too'- or so they claim. The whole idea of jail or prison was to PUNISH offenders, not reward them but the bleeding hearts out there decided at some point to change all that.

All I can say is the guy BETTER be playing for God, because he's going to have a LOT of explaining to do when he goes to MEET God!!

I would involve the media as much as you can and MAKE NOISE. That is the only way to get things changed!! The Amber Alert system came to be because of one Mother that didnt quit and would not take no for an answer.

But, please don't let it eat you until you are ill. Just remember, there IS such a thing as karma, and God is watching, and He will take care of things when it is time!!! Sometimes it's sooner, sometimes it's later.

I just hate to hear this because you know, with this guy's history and record, what is going to happen. Just please don't make yourself ill - if you can't change this, work on what you CAN change! And be as loud as you can about it to anyone and everyone you can. Write to your state politicians- ALL of them. And keep it up. If you dont hear anything back, tell the media - the people you voted in dont care enough to try to protect the public, etc....


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Oct 23, 2009)

I would bet that he is not only out playing in a band but also getting paid for it. Well you pay for him to stay in jail.


----------



## Keri (Oct 23, 2009)

I think a lot of the jail systems need to look at and roll model after Arizona. Bring back the chain gang! Make them do hard physical labor and make a public embarrassment out of them for the crimes they did. Don't give them weights to lift, tvs to watch, etc. This jail has the bare minimum and no luxuries for the criminals. They are forced to wear pink, go through daily cell searches, etc. Don't give them the life of luxury, but punish them for what they did. Surprises me there aren't more jails out there like this one. The dogs they rehabilitate get more expensive food than they do. Make it so they don't want to come back and should straighten out their lives. Off my soap box now.....

Marty, I would be outraged too that they allow this type of activities for inmates. It doesn't matter if they are in for petty theif or murder, they should pay their time and not make it a vacation. heck, I'd love to watch new releases, sit around, have my room cleaned for me, entertain and do virtually nothing. But I'm a law abiding citizen. So back to the daily grime of work. I agree with letting them earn their college degrees, but they should also work and pay back to society for what we are paying into there to keep them in.


----------



## jess (Oct 23, 2009)

Our "justice" system is a joke these days...I know many won't agree with me but I agree with an "eye for an eye" type of justice...There sure was a lot less crime when people were afraid of actually having real consequences for committing one....I'm all for the old ways of public hangings and losing a finger or hand for repeatedly stealing...People need to be held accountable for their actions..I personally believe the punishment should fit the crime...If the justice system worked the way I believe it should Marty and all of her family would be allowed some "private time" with this scum bag...I'm so sick of the bleeding heart human rights activists who think the prisoners aren't treated fairly or don't get the care they need...TOUGH they committed the crime they should pay the consequences of their actions end of story! Marty, I'm sure Michael is VERY proud of all you are doing to see that this piece of crap lives in heck like he deserves...I'm sorry the system is so corrupt as to let him enjoy even a second out of the jail house walls..I know how our justice system works.. I tried several times to get a restraining order against my ex husband before he did any real damage to me but was told unless there was a witness I was SOL....He had to just about kill me and put me in the hospital with a fractured skull for me to get one...Oh and the kicker they still think he's fit enough to visit with his daughter, even after he stabbed her with a fork and also left her alone at age six..She's 8 now and luckily he mostly stays out of her life..He just divorced again and was charged with domestic assault for beating her as well....Yup I love our "justice" system it works wonderfully if you're the criminal....


----------



## Katiean (Oct 23, 2009)

They are not easy on criminals here. There was a guy that shot and killed another and a good semaritian that tried to help the victum on mothers day and he has been sentinced to life with out parole. Now while I was out of town this last weekend a woman was out walking her dog and a man asked her for a cigeret. She said no and he beat her to death. There was a man that tried to stop him but it was too late. I am thinking the reason for life without parole is it is cheaper to keep them that way rather than keeping up with the apeals over and over again and it takes years to get rid of them. I think they should fry in the frist six months after their crime if that is the punishment. And yeh, where are the big rocks they are supposed to make into little rocks?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty, Big ((((hugs))) to you. You know if you want to talk I'm here. Get the media involved and let everyone know about the band. I agree with everything that has been said. Here in WI. our system is a BIG joke. The inmates have it better then most of us and I know that for a fact. A friends son is in prison right now and he doesnt want to get released! Heck, why should he...he is getting a degree (paid for by the state) has health care, acess to computers, 3 meals a day, no rent or utilities, a fitness gym, etc. plus dont have any property taxes to pay! Compared to law abiding citizens....house payments, health insurance, property taxes, utilities...etc. No one pays for any of our things. I agree with Jess..a eye for a eye, and the old hanging type of punishments. Maybe just maybe, if the prison system would get a lot tougher..it would cut down on the over-crowding, no one would want to go, rather then have the feeling of "I have it made in here".


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to hear things like this, and that they happen

I just wish you and your family could be left alone to be peaceful with your good memories

you seem to be doing very well at that alot of the time but then this info makes you so mad again

and mad is not good for your health physically or mentally. (((HUGS))) to you all for constantly having to relive such a horrible time for your family. They could at least let you feel the creep is being punished for something and not on a school trip.

What a B**CH


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty,

I can't imagine your pain and think it's horrific that YOU the other VICTIM in this crime has to suffer over and over and over again because of this lower than whale doo human.


----------



## Marty (Oct 24, 2009)

Dear Friends,

You guys never cease to amaze me. You have given me a lot of ideas and thoughts to ponder. This needs to be dealt with on a local level, because remember, no one rules over this Sheriff, except the local people, and that is where I need to focus. Making the sheriff out to be an idiot that he is on National TV will only backfire on me and do no good here, so again I am going to deal with this on a local level only. I'm going to be as calm and rational and composed as I possibly can.

Know that I'm just a mom. I'm not a vigilante, or someone interested in small town politics, nor am I full of vengeance and being driven by hate anymore, although I guess that is what it seems like. I'm just a mom that sees something that can get more innocents hurt, including my beautiful son Dan. I am trying to ward off danger. That's all.

The Sheriff is so proud of this band accomplishment, he is the one that began calling in all the media to sing his praises (so to speak). However, what he didn't bargain for is that now the media is aware there is another side to this band performing in public, a dark side, and that is where I come in.

I will keep you updated on any further news.

Meanwhile, much love, and always peace. Its time to hug that blasted Redneck colt and get this over grown GSD off of my bed.


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 24, 2009)

I never know what to say to you except I am so sorry. Life has been so hard and it is not fair.



Marty said:


> The inmates are running the asylum and that’s the truth.
> The more I find out about our justice system, the more I am amazed at how it continues to protect the criminals and so quickly forgets about the victims and the trail of destruction caused by them. I have worked for years now trying to help other families who suffer a situation like we do and trying to get things changed but this is one reason why sometimes I throw my hands up in the air in frustration.
> 
> In our State, a law was passed back in the 80’s that entitles being a good prisoner would equal what I call “brownie points” towards good behavior. Good behavior points equal days off their sentence. The advantage of being a career criminal is learning how to work the system. Michael’s killer is an expert on working the system to the tune of… get this: 37 days off of his sentence a month….(and we all know there is no 37 days in a month). He has managed to earn a ton of brownie points cutting days, weeks, months, and yes years off of his time, and now he will be released from jail before Christmas. We still do not know exactly why he was never sent to the State Prison.
> ...


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what your family has and is going through



,it's not fair.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 24, 2009)

That a girl Marty!


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Unfortunately it happens all over the world, in N.Ireland in order for 'peace' to take a step forward all those who murdered in the name of terrists groups were released, I have not lost anyone personally to the troubles here, so certainly would try to imagine what your family continues to go through, but worldwide prisonsers are let out for good behaviour we have pictures of them in the papers out shopping in Belfast, mass murders at that, you have no idea who you could be sitting beside on the bus.

Several months ago they then announced that compensation would be paid to victims that died/murdered over the previous 40 years from babies in the womb, mothers, fathers, sons, daughters, and the murders who died when they were planting their bombs, because they are as much victims as their intended victims !


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 24, 2009)

Marty I've read your thread over and over again and watched your youtube video. I hadn't replied yet because I haven't been feeling too well this week, and have been mostly lurking around here. I just wanted to say what you already know, that this is terrible and that scum belongs in a state prison, and he shouldn't be out having a good old time potentally endangering the public. You and your family have been through enough without them letting this waste of life out on the streets. Im sure Michael is looking down on you sending you all his strength to be strong for yourself and your family. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been a social worker for about 13 years now. I was oh SO liberal back in college, and for awhile after college. Then. . . I worked in the real world for awhile. The fact is there are some people that really are good for nothing but trouble and are a huge drain on our society (and MAN do they like to breed and create more of themselves!). There are some that are "fixable", but not many. Prison can be a place of both punishment and rehabilitation, for those that deserve the chance and are going to be back out amongst us. But where do we draw that line of those who deserve a chance? I dunno the answer for sure but I personally don't think that someone who's now taken a couple of lives and proves himself to be a danger to others time and time again deserves that chance.

Sorry for you having to deal with this, Marty, but I hope you can make a difference. I suspect you can.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 24, 2009)

Hang in there, my friend.



I can't imagine what your heart has been through.


----------



## Sabrina (Oct 25, 2009)

marty i am so sorry you and your family are having to deal with, my heart is with you. the justice system is screwed up. here they released a sexual offender and his level- may reoffend, but sice he served his time he is free and a different one was released with likely to reoffend- mind you they all have gone through their treatments - one kidnapped and raped a women shortly after, the "justice " system is too concerned about the criminals rights they don't concern themselves with the vitims rights or possible other victims that these individuals will harm.


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 25, 2009)

Marty, I am so sorry for all that you've been through. I agree with you 1,000% and am thoroughly disgusted with what passes for "justice" in many parts of this country.



We have the ACLU and the bleeding hearts to thank for this kind of crap. I just cannot understand how prisoners get treated better than law-abiding citizens. I am all for Sheriff Joe in Arizona. Convicted criminals need to REALLY pay for their crimes, with work and sacrifice. I am for chain gangs, and punishment that truly fits the crime. Good behavior? What a crock!!! Let them save their good behavior for when/if they get released. Until then, hard labor and the death penalty.





My heart goes out to you.



If you need letters, phone calls, whatever...please let us know.

Rebecca


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 26, 2009)

Marty, thanks for touching all of us with Michael's story. Because of your strength and sharing you keep Michael alive in many hearts, many never met him, but still are touched by you and Michael and your story. Bless you and stay strong what ever way you can. Life is not fair, your story will be in my heart forever, makes me humble and serves as a reminder to never take anything for granted. Take care, and hugs to you.


----------

